
Semi-Critical Intel Atom C2000 SoC Flaw Discovered, Hardware Fix Required - xoa
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11110/semi-critical-intel-atom-c2000-flaw-discovered
======
xoa
An article in El Reg about this was previously discussed on HN [0], but this
one has some more informative links and details. It's an interesting example
of how even extremely simple, mostly legacy parts of core silicon (the Low Pin
Count bus in this case) that shouldn't actually be strictly critical can
sometimes in usage yield surprisingly serious failure modes. The impact this
time may also be less generally obvious to the public vs issues like the 2011
series 6 chipset degradation, but result in more irritation for the HN crowd.
Since the primary target usage is more infrastructure applications like
routers/microservers/NAS just physically getting at everything could be
aggravating depending on deployment.

0:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13585048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13585048)

